# Please use KLive

## dsd

A utility called klive has recently been released, in order to help kernel developers get a better idea of which kernels are being tested, based upon the number of people running each version. See http://kerneltrap.org/node/5606

The statistics are recorded and are publically available at http://klive.cpushare.com/

If we can get a decent number of gentoo-sources users using this tool then we (Gentoo kernel maintainers) would benefit by having a better general idea which Gentoo kernel versions are being tested and how much. This kind of info can be useful in some scenarios.

If you want to help out, it's really simple to set up:

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge klive

# rc-update add klive default

# /etc/init.d/klive start
```

Just to reiterate what it says at the end of the merge:

 *Quote:*   

>  * To start klive, use the init script, e.g.:
> 
>  * # /etc/init.d/klive start
> 
>  * You should add klive to your default runlevel so that it will be
> ...

 

----------

## gimpel

humm...

 *Quote:*   

> SiRiUS src # LC_ALL=C /etc/init.d/klive start
> 
>  * Starting KLive ...
> 
> Unable to cd to "/dev/null"                                               [ !! ]
> ...

 

maybe the init script is buggy?

----------

## rhill

working fine here.

----------

## hpestilence

Would the ck-sources in portage show up in Gentoo or ck?

Reason I ask is the ck-sources description is:

```
Full sources for the Linux kernel with Con Kolivas' high performance patchset and Gentoo's basic patchset.
```

EDIT: Just tried to emerge this but digest failed on klive-0.7.tar.bz2

Another EDIT: digest file has klive-0.7.tar.bz2 file size as 19260 but the file from the site is 19298

----------

## MethodZ

Emerge in progress tho, will my 733mhz with 256mb ram help out with this?.. or does hardware matter?

----------

## dsd

the digest and the init script errors are fixed in klive-0.7-r1

ck-sources users will appear under 'ck' and not gentoo, even though its sort of a hybrid.

hardware doesn't matter, mainly interested in numbers of users at this stage, a wide range of hardware is good though  :Smile: 

----------

## MethodZ

well i emerge --sync... but i never emerged... cause i just got my Verlihub Up and running w00t w00t!

but im here again today and tried emerge klive and got this:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "klive" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-misc/klive-0.7 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

```

Masked  :Wink: ... had this happen to another app... but forgot how to unmask..

if ya can help.. ill be on my way to help you  :Smile: 

----------

## hpestilence

Unmask by doing:

echo "app-misc/klive ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

if you want to just unmask a specific version do:

echo "=app-misc/klive-0.7-r2 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

or edit /etc/portage/package.keywords manually with a text editor and just add

app-misc/klive ~x86

----------

## meulie

If you're submitting your info anyway to 3rd parties, then why not also register your machine at Linux Counter Project?    :Cool: 

Register yourself at: http://counter.li.org/enter-person.php

Register your machine(s) at: http://counter.li.org/machine-form.php

and then use the script from http://counter.li.org/scripts/ to automate the whole thing...

----------

## John-Boy

Added and running,  any change needed to my firewall for this to submit stuff ?

----------

## meulie

No, as far as I know both klive & the Linux Counter project work fine with a 'normal' firewall. So as long as your can browse the web from that machine, the scripts will work...    :Cool: 

----------

## Ibn al-Hazardous

I get a "missing keyword" error on amd64. Is there any real reason for this - or should I just add ~amd64 to the ebuild and put it in my overlay?

----------

## Ibn al-Hazardous

 *Ibn al-Hazardous wrote:*   

> I get a "missing keyword" error on amd64. Is there any real reason for this - or should I just add ~amd64 to the ebuild and put it in my overlay?

 

I tried that, and klive emerged without errors. Only it didn't put anything in /etc/init.d - which is a bit of a problem. Any ideas?

----------

## s0be

On amd64 I did the following:

mkdir /usr/local/portage/portage/app-misc

cp -a /usr/portage/app-misc/klive/ /usr/local/portage/app-misc/

cd /usr/local/portage/app-misc/

mv klive-0.7-r2.ebuild klive-0.7-r3.ebuild

vi klive-0.7-r3.ebuild

[added ~amd64 keyword]

emerge -pv klive

echo =app-misc/klive-0.7-r3 ~amd64 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -pv klive

echo =dev-python/twisted-2.0.0 ~amd64 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -pv klive

echo =net-zope/zopeinterface-3.0.1 ~amd64 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -pv klive

emerge klive

ebuild klive-0.7-r3.ebuild digest

emerge klive

/etc/init.d/klive start

rc-update add klive default

BAM, amd64 working.

----------

## Ibn al-Hazardous

 *s0be wrote:*   

> On amd64 I did the following:
> 
> mkdir /usr/local/portage/portage/app-misc
> 
> cp -a /usr/portage/app-misc/klive/ /usr/local/portage/app-misc/
> ...

 

Funny, as I stated I did pretty much that too.

The only difference is that I didn't do the mv thing - which isn't necessary. Anywaf, I tried again, and included the mv thing this time - but no such luck.

I do get the files /usr/share/klive/klive.tac and /usr/share/doc/klive-0.7-r3/README.gz, just not /etc/init.d/klive

So, any more ideas?   :Question: 

----------

## s0be

You can manually copy the file from files/klive.init.d to /etc/init.d/klive and then it's there.  What version of portage are you using?

----------

## ericxx2005

If this is pretty important, should it be put into the gentoo install manual?  The reason I ask is that you're only going to get information on people who are "kernel-aware", and not from people who don't upgrade the kernel after install.

----------

## Ibn al-Hazardous

 *s0be wrote:*   

> You can manually copy the file from files/klive.init.d to /etc/init.d/klive and then it's there.  

 

Thanks! Now it's up and running.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> What version of portage are you using?

 

First lines from emerge info:

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r10 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 242

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

----------

## vatachino

 *meulie wrote:*   

> No, as far as I know both klive & the Linux Counter project work fine with a 'normal' firewall. So as long as your can browse the web from that machine, the scripts will work...   

 

From looking at the source code, klive only uses port 4921. Unless this is open in your firewall it will not work. It certainly doesn't work for me, either through the corporate firewall at work (http only), or through my (gentoo) fireall at home.

----------

## thomasvk

Hey, because you say "testing kernels", is this only for developers and people testing out kernels, or also for all the other people just running kernels?  :Smile:  In the latter case, I'd be more than willing to help out.

----------

## yottabit

What happened to the good ol' Gentoo-Stats project?

----------

## opensas

 *t0maz wrote:*   

> Hey, because you say "testing kernels", is this only for developers and people testing out kernels, or also for all the other people just running kernels?  In the latter case, I'd be more than willing to help out.

 

I was about to post the same question

Besides on http://klive.cpushare.com it says

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> During the 2005 Linux Kernel Developers Summit somebody raised the point that it's not clear how much testing each git/rc/pre kernel gets before the final release, so this project aims to provide kernel live feedback about the usage of every different Linux Kernel version. 265 computers are providing live feedback.
> 
> 

 

I only work with gentoo-sources (and once a vanilla-sources) marked as stable.

Saludos

Sas

----------

## Gentree

 *meulie wrote:*   

> If you're submitting your info anyway to 3rd parties, then why not also register your machine at Linux Counter Project?   
> 
> Register yourself at: http://counter.li.org/enter-person.php
> 
> Register your machine(s) at: http://counter.li.org/machine-form.php
> ...

 

http://counter.li.org/reports/arearank.php

apparently Antartica has the highest density of Linux systems on the planet   :Shocked:  . Suppose it makes sense really, bloody penguin-huggers!

----------

## codergeek42

Working fine for me.

gentoo-sources rocks.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## chunderbunny

What port does klive want to connect to? I think my firewall is blocking outbound access, so it needs to be let through.

----------

## hpestilence

it uses UDP port 4921 I believe

----------

## alamuru420123

I'd like to give it a shot, but i'm behind my univ's proxy ... does it work through that?

----------

## krinn

Don't twisted application need to stay in ram to run ?

if so, why not just do a script that is trigger by cron (like linuxcounter) ?

----------

## nirax

good question. if it would be cron based i would join

----------

## Xipher

Any one had this problem crop up?

```

 * Starting KLive ...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/twistd", line 19, in ?

    from twisted.python.runtime import platformType

ImportError: No module named twisted.python.runtime 

```

I have checked, and I can find runtime.py, so I have no clue what the problem is.

----------

## eNTi

```
Nov 15 12:01:27 enti twisted: [-] DNS lookup failed: address 'klive.cpushare.com' not found: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution').
```

----------

## Ibn al-Hazardous

 *Xipher wrote:*   

> Any one had this problem crop up?
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Starting KLive ...
> ...

 

Have you by any chance updated python recently? Try running:

```
python-updater
```

If you have upgraded python and gotten any libs borked in the process - they will be remerged.

----------

## thoughtform

 *eNTi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Nov 15 12:01:27 enti twisted: [-] DNS lookup failed: address 'klive.cpushare.com' not found: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution').
> ```
> ...

 

same here

Nov 17 13:45:11 teh twisted: [-] DNS lookup failed: address 'klive.cpushare.com' not found: timeout error.

----------

## bl00mie

i just tried emerging klive, and it's "masked by: missing keyword".... i'm not even sure how to unmask such a package, and doing so seems like it would be dangerous, or just plain silly...

----------

## phsdv

 *Xipher wrote:*   

> Any one had this problem crop up?
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Starting KLive ...
> ...

 

try: 

```
emerge -av dev-python/twisted
```

----------

## syg00

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> apparently Antartica has the highest density of Linux systems on the planet   . Suppose it makes sense really, bloody penguin-huggers!

 Yeah, but look what they have to put up with ...    :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## red-wolf76

[OT]

 *bl00mie wrote:*   

> i just tried emerging klive, and it's "masked by: missing keyword".... i'm not even sure how to unmask such a package, and doing so seems like it would be dangerous, or just plain silly...

 

Naah, it's not that bad if you know what you're doing. man portage makes good reading, but I'll give you the short version:

The "stable" branch is what you're usually using. Things in there are usually tried and tested and well documented.

The "testing" ~ branch is also usually quite safe to use for a large number of packages. However, there might be minor issues with some things and it's not always self-evident why a specific package remains in testing for so long, but that might be due to API changes and dependency trouble (e.g. KDE 3.5 or Gnome 2.12. Both run quite to my satisfaction here). You "unmask" packages using the ~arch keyword by adding them to /etc/portage/package.keywords.

The "unstable" -* (correct me, if I'm wrong, anyone - this is off hat) branch contains stuff that still has bugs in it.

And then, there's "hard masked" stuff in /usr/portage/package.mask that positively breaks stuff on your computer or won't compile come hell or high water.

So it isn't inherently "unsafe" to - say - use the latest drivers from NVIDIA®, even though they're in "testing". But it does hold true that if things go bust, you're pretty much on your own with regards to "official" help. Being "unsafe" really depends on a number of other things, e.g.: unmasking a package to go "testing" completely or just for one version? etc. pp...

[/OT]

----------

## akarypid

Hi,

I have to machines. My laptop is running suspend2-sources whereas my desktop runs reiser4-gentoo-sources. Can I run klve and contribute to statistics, or are such kernels not tracked?

----------

## chunderbunny

klive tracks all kernels which are submitted. If you lok at the klive statistics page you will see that there are a load of "custom" kernels which only have one or two users. 

As an example, 2.6.14-suspend2-r7 currently has 8 users.

----------

## aNoBody

I'm trying to install "klive" & get Masked error 

JASONS-BRAAIN hutchinson # emerge klive

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "klive" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-misc/klive-0.7-r2 (masked by: missing keyword)

So then I followed both examples to unmask "klive" on first page of this thread.

JASONS-BRAAIN hutchinson # echo "=app-misc/klive-0.7-r2 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

JASONS-BRAAIN hutchinson # echo "app-misc/klive ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

But yet still get same error 

JASONS-BRAAIN hutchinson # emerge klive

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "klive" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-misc/klive-0.7-r2 (masked by: missing keyword)

Can anyone see where I might be going wrong.

I did a Stage 1 install so maybe theres something I still havn't setup properly yet,Not sure what though.

----------

## aNoBody

I think I should of asked this question on  a stand alone thread of my own maybe where maybe more people would read it ?

----------

## red-wolf76

Do either one or the other. The first one unmasks only the specific version, the second will unmask klive completely, regardless of the version.

I'm not sure what the consequences are of you having both in there, but I'd try only unmasking the version 0.7-r2. Might work then...

Also, I'm on x86, so I don't know whether klive is masked differently in amd64... To be honest, I don't even have it installed.   :Laughing: 

----------

## aNoBody

I didn't try doing both at once , I tried one at a time ,.

When one didn't work then I tried the other option.

I need to find out what is stopping this package from being Unmasked.

I havn't tried installing any other Software that needs Unmasking yet, But maybe I should just to see if I am having trouble Unmasking all Packages ?

AnyWay

----------

## aNoBody

Apparently from what I have read in this thread that to be able to install it on AMD64 you need to "add ,edit & change 101 different things so to speak just to be able to Emerge it "

I will give it a miss.

Thanks AnyWay.

Actually when using KUROO, I get this message about it not being tessted on My Architecture yet , So I might wait til it has, instead of editing & changing Files for now.

"missing keyword means that the application has not been tested on your architecture yet. Ask the architecture porting team to test the package or test it for them and report your findings on Gentoo bugzilla website."

----------

## Proteus

Why is the package still masked? If you encourage users to use it shouldn't you also provide a stable version?

I am not bitching around just wondering...

----------

## speak2000

Does this program exit after it submits the data to its server, or does it continue to sit in memory... almost watching what you do on your computer?

Its a neat idea but sounds fishy to me.

----------

## Fester

 *speak2000 wrote:*   

> Does this program exit after it submits the data to its server, or does it continue to sit in memory... almost watching what you do on your computer?
> 
> Its a neat idea but sounds fishy to me.

 

Unless you specify otherwise (there's a switch for it), it sits in memory and reports periodically (since it collects other data such as uptime... see the stats page). However this is of course OSS so if you're paranoid about what it's doing you could always read the code.

----------

## morbid

I have 2 comments about klive (other than it's pretty cool).

1)  I wish their site would filter out the kernel comments (or git's) so that a 2.6.15-3 kernel is just that... not 2.6.15-3-bob and NOT 2.6.15-3-omgihopethisdoesntbreak

2)  Why do most of the people have so many devices?!  Do they select every driver or something?  I mean... my modern laptop, with everything enabled shows 55 devices.  My Compaq server shows 25 devices.  Yet it seems most people have 65-80... was just curious why?

----------

## Cintra

I have had klive installed for a while, but on checking messages I see

```
Feb 14 07:45:56 p4pe twisted: [-] Unhandled error in Deferred:

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-] Traceback (most recent call last):

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]         File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 307, in _runCallbacks

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]           self.result = callback(self.result, *args, **kw)

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]         File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/internet/base.py", line 207, in _checkTimeout

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]           userDeferred.callback(result)

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]         File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 229, in callback

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]           self._startRunCallbacks(result)

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]         File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 294, in _startRunCallbacks

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]           self._runCallbacks()

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]       --- <exception caught here> ---

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]         File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 307, in _runCallbacks

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]           self.result = callback(self.result, *args, **kw)

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]         File "/usr/share/klive/klive.tac", line 227, in push_ip_success

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]           self.transport.write(data)

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]         File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/internet/udp.py", line 136, in write

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]           return self.socket.send(datagram)

Feb 14 07:45:57 p4pe twisted: [-]       socket.error: (1, 'Operation not permitted')

```

and I wonder whether the above shows perhaps that guarddog is blocking the klive transfer..

mvh

edit same result with klive.py

```
p4pe ~ # ./klive.py

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./klive.py", line 267, in ?

    s.send(data)

socket.error: (1, 'Operation not permitted')

```

it does load ok at boot though.. but I would certainly like to see a log each time it sends something.

```
Feb 15 13:36:51 p4pe twisted: [-] Log opened.

Feb 15 13:36:51 p4pe twisted: [-] twistd 2.1.0 (/usr/bin/python 2.4.2) starting up

Feb 15 13:36:51 p4pe twisted: [-] reactor class: twisted.internet.selectreactor.SelectReactor

Feb 15 13:36:51 p4pe twisted: [-] Loading /usr/share/klive/klive.tac...

Feb 15 13:36:51 p4pe twisted: [-] /usr/share/klive/klive.tac:248: exceptions.DeprecationWarning: twisted.internet.app is deprecated, use twisted.application or the reactor instead.

Feb 15 13:36:51 p4pe twisted: [-] Loaded.

Feb 15 13:36:51 p4pe twisted: [-] __builtin__.klive_protocol starting on 32768

Feb 15 13:36:51 p4pe twisted: [-] Starting protocol <__builtin__.klive_protocol instance at 0xb77ff7cc>

Feb 15 13:36:52 p4pe twisted: [-] set uid/gid 104/0

Feb 15 14:19:49 p4pe [ 2648.335751] DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=10.0.0.1 DST=62.149.195.36 LEN=593 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=32364 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=1035 DPT=4921 LEN=573

```

can someone pls confirm that the last 2 lines are klive doing its thing ok - or not?

----------

## Cintra

Gave up waiting for some response and tried LiSt instead.. that worked with no problem.

----------

## morbid

As of recently, my archCK kernel shows up as a gentoo kernel.  Looking under "Gentoo", there are other systems running "archCK" kernels besides mine... though some are still listed under archck (probably non-gentooers).  Anyone know why this is?

----------

## Raptor911

This is awesome!

When should i be able to see my input on the webpage?

----------

## WL(inux)

I am using initng ... someone has a init script for me?

initng script for klive needed please!!!

----------

## mda2376

```

# /etc/init.d/klive start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting KLive ...

sh: lspci: command not found 

```

perhaps pciutils should be a dependancy?

----------

## Napalm Llama

Argh - I went to install this, but not only is it masked, it wants to install three other dependancies - one of which is also masked!  As I perform an

```
emerge -e system

emerge -e system

emerge -e world

emerge -e world
```

fairly frequently, I'm against anything that installs lots of extra packages - especially if it doesn't benefit me in any significant way.

If it was only one emerge, and stable, it'd be running right now.  But as it is - not likely.

[edit]

Also, it wants to run as an initscript, adding to my bootup time and using my memory.  As has been suggested earlier on this thread, a cron-based script would be much better.

----------

## raptor

when check All,all,all... Gentoo is on first 4 places ...wow  :Wink: 

----------

## freedryk

I try to emerge and I get this error:

```
>>> Install klive-0.16 into /var/tmp/portage/klive-0.16/image/ category app-misc

 * 'enewuser()' called from 'install()' which is not a pkg_* function.

 * Package fails at QA and at life.  Please file a bug.

!!! ERROR: app-misc/klive-0.16 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1532:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1005:   Called src_install

  klive-0.16.ebuild, line 23:   Called enewuser 'klive' '-1' '/bin/bash'

  eutils.eclass, line 446:   Called die

!!! Bad package!  enewuser is only for use in pkg_* functions!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Any ideas?

----------

## pteppic

Open the ebuild in your favourite editor, change enewuser to newuser, save it, run '# ebuild klive-0.16.ebuild digest', re-emerge, and possibly submit bug report.

----------

## afabco

why is it masked off?

If it's stable and ready for prime time, shouldn't it be unmasked? javascript:emoticon(' :Wink: ')

Seriously though, I do try to keep most of my boxen at the stable level.

----------

## Narusegawa

this is still masked on amd64

is it fairly stable on amd64? if so I'll use it gladly on all my servers

----------

## legine

 *Quote:*   

> when check All,all,all... Gentoo is on first 4 places ...wow

 

Well look at the distributions  :Very Happy: 

While Gentoo has 245 submitters Mandriva has 9   :Shocked: 

The mighty Debian distrigbution is represented with total of 4 people   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Well and the other distributions are similar.

Guess, other distributions just dont have the link to their Communities.Or they do not have the same Interest in this.   :Confused: 

Well doesnt matter.

Can I submit too even if my box hasnt any internet connection atm?

Like sending a Protocoll from time to time...

----------

## brantgurga

What kind of information do the gentoo kernel developers currently see in the klive data that may affect decisions?

----------

## przeuj

an excellent idea  :Smile: 

emerged and running.

btw. not a great solution for servers -- it wanted to pull to many packages on my server box...

```

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/zopeinterface-3.0.1  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/urt-3.1b-r1  USE="X gif tiff -gs" 992 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jbigkit-1.6-r1  396 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jasper-1.701.0  USE="jpeg opengl" 1,329 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/netpbm-10.34  USE="jpeg png svga tiff xml zlib" 2,679 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/dialog-1.0.20050206  USE="unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/perl-tk-804.027  5,870 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r4  USE="mysql ssl" 1,110 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8  USE="X tk -doc" 85,040 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  3,664 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk jpeg2k -cjk -emacs" 12,082 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/latex2html-2002.2.1_pre20041025-r1  USE="gif png" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyopenssl-0.6  USE="tetex" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44  1,251 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsvg-0.1.2  254 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libsvg-cairo-0.1.6  317 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.0.2  USE="gtk svg -numeric" 458 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numeric-23.7  708 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0  USE="-debug" 205 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1  USE="-debug -doc" 310 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.8.6  USE="opengl -doc" 739 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/twisted-2.0.1  USE="crypt gtk -serial" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/klive-0.23  0 kB

```

cheers,

Bartek

----------

## Ibn al-Hazardous

Hi!

Klive seems to mess up NFS on 2.6.18 systems. At least it started acting up after I upgraded.

After some hairtearing, I stumbled upon some weird stuff when I made a netstat, someone

did nfs over udp to an internet host!? I thought I was owned, but then I thought I'd check

Klive - and after shutting it down, nfs would start up again. So, if anyone gets:

```
[nfsd] nfssvc: Address already in use
```

...in their logs - try shutting down klive.

Does anyone know why this started now? Or was it just a fluke? And, is it patchable - or can 

the world do without the statistics from my little file server?  :Wink: 

----------

## Cinquero

Shouldn't we do something like that (and more) on our own in a more reliable way at the client-side (in other words: actually working!)?

A simple data collector and sender script put into /etc/cron.daily should be totally sufficient.... anyone interested? I would personally be interested because I need data on hardware stability and a correlation between uptime, detected crashes via /var/log/messages and lspci output could possibly be of help there.

Would you install such a simple script?

I could also add a script to track app usage such that we will get a popularity list  :Smile: .

----------

## someone19

 *Cinquero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Would you install such a simple script?

 

Count me in.  I think the general useage and statistics would be helpful.

 *Quote:*   

> I could also add a script to track app usage such that we will get a popularity list .

 

Maybe...  We're getting into a part here where some people could be paranoid...

85% of the gentoo community runs *torrent clients - THEY'RE STEALING!!!!

Not my position, but statistics are meant for one purpose, to emphasize the point of whatever anybody wants to say, right or wrong.

----------

## Cinquero

Ok. What data should it collect and send to the server? My recommendations are:

cat /proc/cpuinfo

cat /proc/meminfo

uptime

df (to get disk space evolution numbers?)

emerge --info

zcat /proc/config.gz

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

lspci

lsusb

( cd /var/db/pkg ; ls -d */* )

check for lockups/crashes by parsing /var/log/messages for missing shutdowns.

Anything else? Anything problematic with that list?

App usage would of course not include arguments to the apps... so bittorrent users would be on the safe side. I would also make that optional as I am generally also concerned with privacy. A pretty easy thing to protect privacy would be to look at the access times for files in /usr/bin etc. That, of course, would only give a rough hint at the app's popularity, but one could add sanity checks so that intrusion detection systems don't interfere etc.

The interpretation of all that data is done server-side (except where it really is not practical). That allows to gather data first, and then refine the evaluation techniques.

----------

## Cinquero

First RC is available at:

https://stier.dynu.com/~myportage/sys-devel/statscollector/

Please look at the script before installing: the gathered information will be published at http://stier.dynu.com/~statscollector/data/.

----------

## Henning Rogge

```
henning ~ # /etc/init.d/klive start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                             [ ok ]

 * Starting KLive ...

Failed to load application: cannot import name app              [ !! ]
```

I think I have a problem... (I'm using a ~x86 system)

----------

## Ringworm

 *Henning Rogge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> henning ~ # /etc/init.d/klive start
> 
> ...

 

I have the same problem.

According to this bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162402

downgrade dev-python/twisted-2.5.0 to dev-python/twisted-2.4.0

----------

## Henning Rogge

It's working now... thank you.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I would like to add klive on all my Gentoo boxes (4 in total) before I do so I would like to know;

1 What data gets collected

2 How the Gentoo Linux / kernel project can benefit from this.

I have read the previous posts and browsed the klive website but couldn't find the answer. Thanks in advance!

I have found some info in the wiki. Is this list correct? What does session_id mean   :Rolling Eyes: ? And how do I set the optional settings?

```
[implicit] session_id 

[implicit] ip address 

full kernel version (as output by uname -a) 

[optional] /proc/mounts information 

[optional] list of PCI IDs 

[optional] /proc/modules information 

RAM size 

number of CPUs 

frequency rating of CPU(s) 

uptime information 

[optional] system_id3
```

----------

## MK24

By installing klive, do I really help the gentoo-sources maintaining staff?

----------

## dingfelder

 *Cinquero wrote:*   

> First RC is available at:
> 
> https://stier.dynu.com/~myportage/sys-devel/statscollector/
> 
> Please look at the script before installing: the gathered information will be published at http://stier.dynu.com/~statscollector/data/.

 

The page cannot be displayed

----------

## WladyX

I'm in. Maybe it would be nice to have a thread with tools like this which can help out the community without too much interaction needed.

----------

## xenosapien

I installed klive and this is the error I get when i try to start it:

miroco ~ # /etc/init.d/klive start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting KLive ...

/usr/share/klive/klive.tac:119: DeprecationWarning: raising a string exception is deprecated

  raise 'Your /proc/cpuinfo is not compatible, please send it in a bugreport'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/twistd", line 21, in <module>

    run()

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/scripts/twistd.py", line 27, in run

    app.run(runApp, ServerOptions)

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/application/app.py", line 614, in run

    runApp(config)

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/scripts/twistd.py", line 23, in runApp

    _SomeApplicationRunner(config).run()

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/application/app.py", line 330, in run

    self.application = self.createOrGetApplication()

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/application/app.py", line 416, in createOrGetApplication

    application = getApplication(self.config, passphrase)

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/application/app.py", line 427, in getApplication

    application = service.loadApplication(filename, style, passphrase)

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/application/service.py", line 368, in loadApplication

    application = sob.loadValueFromFile(filename, 'application', passphrase)

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/persisted/sob.py", line 214, in loadValueFromFile

    exec fileObj in d, d

  File "/usr/share/klive/klive.tac", line 202, in <module>

    MHZ = get_mhz()

  File "/usr/share/klive/klive.tac", line 119, in get_mhz

    raise 'Your /proc/cpuinfo is not compatible, please send it in a bugreport'

Your /proc/cpuinfo is not compatible, please send it in a bugreport

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/twistd'                   [ !! ]

 * ERROR: klive failed to start

I can provide more information if necessary.

----------

## theholymac

Klive up an running with no issues on all of my gentoo desktops (might put it on the lappy too)

----------

## audiodef

I'd like to install and run Klive, but emerge says it's masked because KDE4 is masked - and I'm not unmasking KDE4. 

Klive version 0.28. 

What should I do? Use a different version?

----------

## zAfi

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> I'd like to install and run Klive, but emerge says it's masked because KDE4 is masked - and I'm not unmasking KDE4. 
> 
> Klive version 0.28. 
> 
> What should I do? Use a different version?

 

?? Can't be, there are no kde deps anywhere. The output should look similar to this one:

```
emerge -av klive

superuser access is required... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/zopeinterface-3.0.1  USE="-doc" 106 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyopenssl-0.6  USE="-doc" 276 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/twisted-8.1.0  USE="crypt -gtk -serial" 1,167 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/klive-0.28  27 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 1,575 kB

```

@xenosapien:

plz post the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo.

I think I had a similar error after I upgraded to python 2.5. Running the python-updater solved the issue 4 me iirc. GL

----------

## Ilya.A

Hello!

klive reports status 'crashed'.

What can it be? How can I chek if it actualy works?

I use OpenRC, may it be related?

```
22:43 1 ilya@crypt ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/klive restart 

 * Stopping KLive ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting KLive ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

22:46 1 ilya@crypt ~ $ /etc/init.d/klive status 

 * status: crashed

22:47 1 ilya@crypt ~ $ 

```

----------

## DigitalCorpus

I have the same as you

----------

## DaggyStyle

got issues too, here

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting KLive ...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/application/app.py", line 614, in run

    runApp(config)

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/scripts/twistd.py", line 23, in runApp

    _SomeApplicationRunner(config).run()

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/application/app.py", line 330, in run

    self.application = self.createOrGetApplication()

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/application/app.py", line 416, in createOrGetApplication

    application = getApplication(self.config, passphrase)

--- <exception caught here> ---

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/application/app.py", line 427, in getApplication

    application = service.loadApplication(filename, style, passphrase)

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/application/service.py", line 368, in loadApplication

    application = sob.loadValueFromFile(filename, 'application', passphrase)

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/twisted/persisted/sob.py", line 214, in loadValueFromFile

    exec fileObj in d, d

  File "/usr/share/klive/klive.tac", line 154, in <module>

    pci_id = os.popen('lspci -n').readlines()

exceptions.OSError: [Errno 38] Function not implemented

Failed to load application: [Errno 38] Function not implemented

                                                                          [ !! ]

```

----------

## DigitalCorpus

Though it appears to be crashing. I'm seeing that klive is working on my rig as it has reported my uptimes and current kernel.

----------

## Goverp

I like to do my bit, so I thought I'd install klive.  But the emerge fails with wrong size file downloading pyOpenSSL-0.6.tar.gz - should be 281910 is 284949.  That from 5 different mirrors chosen by emerge.

** Doh!  Just did emerge --sync and the problem's gone.  **

<winge>Why is it that something simple, like a cpu sniffer, needs 4 supporting packages ?</winge>

Just read the web site.  Interesting, based on this rather than DistroWatch, Gentoo is the clear leader with 302 boxes out of 464   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mounty1

```
klive            |* Starting KLive...

klive            |/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/twisted/persisted/sob.py:12: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead

klive            |  import os, md5, sys

klive            |/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/twisted/python/filepath.py:12: DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated; use the hashlib module instead

klive            |  import sha                                                                                  [ ok ]
```

Also, the service sometimes fails to stop;  a process is left running.  As I sometimes restart net.wlan0, which in turn restarts klive, this is inconvenient.

----------

## asturm

I don't see any bugzilla entries about that: https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=klive

Maybe time to open one?  :Wink: 

----------

## mounty1

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> Maybe time to open one? 

 Done.

----------

## javaJake

I'm running a gentoo-sources kernel with a _custom1 prefix added for my own uses. On the next kernel upgrade, it's going to be renamed to unionfs.

Will the kernel developers still like my input via this software, or will I merely confuse things?

----------

## madchaz

is this project still alive?

The website appears to be dead

----------

## paul138

 *madchaz wrote:*   

> is this project still alive?
> 
> The website appears to be dead

 

The author purchased a sailboat and apparently has very little time to work on the project. (see http://kerneltrap.org/blog/Fate_Of_KernelTrap).

It would likely be wise to unsticky this thread.

----------

## madchaz

I'll report my own post so the mods take notice and can unsticky it

----------

